# Florida Gulf coast mullet



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Has anyone on their trips to the Gulf Coast seen any mullet moving yet?  St. Marks, St. George, Econfina etc...


----------



## Tailfeather (Sep 25, 2015)

They were really moving all over west of St Marks last wknd


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 25, 2015)

Tailfeather said:


> They were really moving all over west of St Marks last wknd



go catch me a couple buckets full and send em North ....


----------



## spurrs and racks (Sep 25, 2015)

*you can go to Gulf Shores Alabama*

and if the water is clear enough you can see them circle the pilings at night. When I was younger I could snatch enough fresh mullet to eat anytime I wanted. I understand the mullet are still there each night.

s&r


----------



## Kawaliga (Sep 25, 2015)

spurrs and racks said:


> and if the water is clear enough you can see them circle the pilings at night. When I was younger I could snatch enough fresh mullet to eat anytime I wanted. I understand the mullet are still there each night.
> 
> s&r



And this time of year they are full of roe. We used to gig all we wanted.


----------



## JerseyJim (Sep 29, 2015)

I just came back from a week at Mexico Beach.
The mullet were everywhere around there.
If you have structure you will have mullet and everything else for that matter.
Guys were castnetting for the big mullet off of the pier and smoking them.
Jim


----------



## RudySmith (Sep 30, 2015)

Awesome info. It's "happy bait" time.


----------



## thedudeabides (Sep 30, 2015)

Anyone know how long the run lasts? Last year I went to Cape San Blas around October 15th and there were a good bit. Came back November 15th and none to be found, Have a trip this year planned for November 1st, just wondering if they will still be moving


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Oct 6, 2015)

Great news guys.  "The Dude" the run usually lasts til late November or early December but peaks around when you're going or Halloween.   It varies from area to area.  I think this year will be really good.


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 11, 2015)

JerseyJim said:


> I just came back from a week at Mexico Beach.
> The mullet were everywhere around there.
> If you have structure you will have mullet and everything else for that matter.
> Guys were castnetting for the big mullet off of the pier and smoking them.
> Jim



I love that smell!
Smokers are firing up,big redfish and flounder are running the jetties.....what I like about fall.Some fresh backstrap and oysters on one grill,a keeper red butterflied on another grill with some of momma's datil pepper sauce,cold beverages around a good blackjack oak fire.
Crackerville de-lite!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 11, 2015)

I`m gonna try to get down there when they go full swing and get me a load of mullet to bring back and smoke.


----------



## swamp hunter (Oct 11, 2015)

DANG..
Ya'll complain bout us Florida boys pricing ya'll out of Leases , Killin all your Deer and huntin like Outlaws..
Now your waiting to wipe us out of Mullet...
I'm watchin...close..


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 11, 2015)

swamp hunter said:


> DANG..
> Ya'll complain bout us Florida boys pricing ya'll out of Leases , Killin all your Deer and huntin like Outlaws..
> Now your waiting to wipe us out of Mullet...
> I'm watchin...close..



Popcorn for dessert!


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Oct 14, 2015)

Funny posts.  Well, I'm looking forward to some fried mullet and red roe!  Throw in some puppies with extra onions and cheese grits and we're cooking!


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 29, 2015)

Mullet are thick now and the white shrimp are in too.


----------



## grouper throat (Oct 30, 2015)

They won't come up into the rivers here until colder (40s temps) night temps. It normally happens the first time around the middle to late November. It last until a heavy rain or constant hot temps push them out and on down the coast. Normally it lasts a few weeks at best and is much better at night because of the fewer boats spooking them. I like to see them so thick it looks like you can walk across them at night when you shine across the top of the water. I've spent many of good nights on the river chasing them. Snatching and giggin' doesn't hardly get any better than in our clearer rivers for the bigger roe mullet then. You just need to know where the rocks and deeper holes are or you'll use $50+ in snatch hooks quickly. 


Around middle December to New Years the silver mullet make their run. They are not as fun to me and don't eat as well so I rarely go after them.


----------



## swamp hunter (Nov 1, 2015)

This Man knows his Mullet.
It's a long time Tradition round his parts.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 1, 2015)

I would love to have some smoked mullet and some red roe.


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Nov 2, 2015)

Just had some fresh mullet & roe (not full grown yet) and it was gooouuuddd as Randy Quaid would say.  The weather sucks though.  The bite (any fish) has been good in the river and on the flats though if anyone is interested.


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Nov 2, 2015)

By the way, if anyone is interested in buying any they will be starting to separate the red from white roe anytime now and you can buy it from Capital Seafood on Capital Circle in Tallahassee for $2.59 per pound with the roe!


----------

